# Morel Buyer



## morelmasters (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Morelmasters will once again be buying fresh morels this season. We are starting out at $20 per pound for good quality morels. Price can go up or down throughout the season. Please call Jesse @ 608-732-8979 for todays price.

We are also looking for one more ramp/wild leek supplier. Preferably within 3 hours of Southwest Wisconsin. Please call Jason for more details: 608-732-2175

Thank you &amp; we hope everyone has a fun and bountiful harvest this spring!
Morelmasters


----------

